# Smoking crappie - easy!



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Caught ten Friday, filleted off the sides leaving skin, scales and rib cage. Salt, pepper and laid them skin side down on the electric smoker grate. Filled smoker box with hickory chunks and Set heat at 210 and set the shut down timer for 3 hrs. Went back fishing. Came back in 4 hrs. They were perfect. I ate half and removed the meat from the skin and bones from the rest. Added mayo, stirred and pressed until I had the best smoked crappie dip I ever (actually first time)tasted!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

If ya didn't fry em, you ruined them ... IMO


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

some good eatin right there.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

amarcafina said:


> If ya didn't fry em, you ruined them ... IMO




Agree unless you are lucky enough to have crappie a couple times a week all year. Fried is my favorite but gets old, and isn't healthy.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I'll take a plate of Crappie any way you serve it up.
Fried, smoked, dip or blackened... Bring it on!


----------

